# Father of my kids is no more



## Lizkikulwe

Those who have seperated or divorced are just is a temporarly state with hope. On my side its a permanet situation, the father to my kids died in 2013. He left me with a baby of 3 moths now will be making 2yrs next month. So am a single mother of 4 kids. So if your hubby is still alive, kindly go down on your knees he will come back to you.


----------



## teal

I'm sorry to hear that your husband died. I can appreciate that you're hurting but it's really not appropriate, and potentially dangerous, to give the advice to get down on our knees to beg our exes to return. They made that choice to leave, to not be involved or even to be abusive.


----------



## Sinead

I agree with Teal. I rarely post in here, but the father of my 4 and 5 year old died just 6 months ago, (we seperated 12 months prior) however I believe very few people chose to be a single parent and those who do look into it very seriously. Also, everybody's situation is different and it isn't for anyone else to pass judgement.


----------



## Lizkikulwe

teal said:


> I'm sorry to hear that your husband died. I can appreciate that you're hurting but it's really not appropriate, and potentially dangerous, to give the advice to get down on our knees to beg our exes to return. They made that choice to leave, to not be involved or even to be abusive.


Sorry Teal, I met you kneel down and pray to God to show you the way.


----------



## Rhio92

What if we don't want them back? I was better off as a single mum after my son's dad left me, I was happier and no longer getting hurt by him. This was also better for our son as he was not witnessing violent. So I, and many others, certainly aren't going to pray for them to return when we're perfectly happy as single parents.


----------



## RaspberryK

I'm going to say this and maybe regret it but things would have been a whole lot better for me if mine had just gone and died.
He's such a shitbag I don't want him back. 

I am however sorry for your loss and for your children's loss, it must be very hard! 

I agree it's a dangerous thing to say and in my opinion I'm finding my way on my own just fine without a man and without God also.

xx


----------



## moomin_troll

My husband died when my eldest was 2 and I then found out I was pregnant. 
It's tough to put it mildly, but with time, it gets easier


----------



## Khadijah-x

I have to agree with the other mums. I am very sorry for your situation, but some men just don't want to be involved. 

I am in the process of a relationship break up and although FOB will still be in mine and babies life as he's not a bad person... I am moving 120 miles away back to my family as he has chose staying at home with his parents over me and his child.


----------



## taylor197878

a wouldnt have my ex bk if he was the last man on this earth am sorry ur bf died but some of us have choosen to be single mums especally on my case when my ex was a bully and liked to control me after 16 years of it a had enough.


----------



## tallybee

I am so sorry to hear of your situation but I agree it's no good to say things like that, everyone's situation is different

I've been through being left by an abusive partner AND being widowed, I wouldn't even begin to compare the situations because everyone and every situation is different. 

Also we all have different viewpoints when it comes to religion and evangelising isn't good for anybody!

Hugs and strength to all the mamas here xx


----------



## Lizkikulwe

Rhio92 said:


> What if we don't want them back? I was better off as a single mum after my son's dad left me, I was happier and no longer getting hurt by him. This was also better for our son as he was not witnessing violent. So I, and many others, certainly aren't going to pray for them to return when we're perfectly happy as single parents.

Good to know that you are happy as a single mother..
Just enjoy your life and take good care of your son.


----------



## Lizkikulwe

True that, time heals everything.


----------



## Lizkikulwe

Khadijah-x said:


> I have to agree with the other mums. I am very sorry for your situation, but some men just don't want to be involved.
> 
> I am in the process of a relationship break up and although FOB will still be in mine and babies life as he's not a bad person... I am moving 120 miles away back to my family as he has chose staying at home with his parents over me and his child.

Oh dia Khadijah,
That is sad, staying with his parent again??? 
just let him be.


----------



## Lizkikulwe

taylor197878 said:


> a wouldnt have my ex bk if he was the last man on this earth am sorry ur bf died but some of us have choosen to be single mums especally on my case when my ex was a bully and liked to control me after 16 years of it a had enough.

Yes Taylor,
That is very good to let go. you deserve to be loved but not controlled. I do inderstand that.


----------



## Lizkikulwe

tallybee said:


> I am so sorry to hear of your situation but I agree it's no good to say things like that, everyone's situation is different
> 
> I've been through being left by an abusive partner AND being widowed, I wouldn't even begin to compare the situations because everyone and every situation is different.
> 
> Also we all have different viewpoints when it comes to religion and evangelising isn't good for anybody!
> 
> Hugs and strength to all the mamas here xx

Am sorry for thatcTallybe


----------

